# Why are Economic/Financial commentaries recommending to buy gold?



## Kimosabi (9 April 2007)

I don't know about the rest of you but just about every Economic/Financial Commentary I come across at the moment, are almost always recommending buy Gold or Gold related stocks.

Is this a conspiracy to try and drive the Price of Gold up, or are their legitimate reasons why they are all recommending to Buy Gold?

And therefore, should we be going out and buying some Physical Gold, GOLD on the ASX or Gold Mining Shares?


----------

